# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Dimana kita bisa melihat masa keanggotaan kita?

## seven7colour

Dimana kita bisa melihat masa keanggotaan kita?

----------


## victor

hayoooo.... dimanaaaaa......
ilank pa om?
lha terakhir di taruh dimana?   ::   :P

----------


## seven7colour

> hayoooo.... dimanaaaaa......
> ilank pa om?
> lha terakhir di taruh dimana?    :P


Wakakakakaka  ::   ::  
Om yang satu ini memang lucu banget  :P

----------


## addo

baru hendak menanyakan hal yang sama. Karena jujur saja di rumah baru ini saya malah bingung...................
trus kalo mau tau no ID member KOIS dimana ya?

----------


## Koismagazine

> baru hendak menanyakan hal yang sama. Karena jujur saja di rumah baru ini saya malah bingung...................
> trus kalo mau tau no ID member KOIS dimana ya?



bisa menghubungi ke :
Telp    : 021-7279 2849
Email  : [email protected]

Thx

----------

